# Natural wood perches



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Just want to check... again....

I have got some crab apple wood (I saw it was OK for budgies) and was wondering what prep it requires before use

Will it need the bark off?
It's fill of lumps and bumps, apart from making sure they aren't sharp, will I need to remove them?










Thanks


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You can wash and let the the branches soak in white vinegar and then let them dry out in the sun.
You don't need to strip the bark off the perches and those little bumps are okay for Jay, he may even have some fun in chewing at them or even at removing the bark.


----------

